
Patent trolls are shaking us down for $35k for selling rubies in Clicker Heroes - fragsworth
https://www.clickerheroes2.com/patent_trolls.php
======
IntronExon
Oh man, talk about the devil and the deep blue sea. I _despise_ patent trolls,
but I’m pretty disgusted at this point, with Fee2Pay Skinner Boxes. The first
stifles innovation and abuses the legal system callously for personal gain,
the latter rips people off and callously preys on the young, the dumb, and
people with an addictive personality,

Very Freddy vs Jason.

~~~
fragsworth
I'm the developer. I know how you feel, and I recently complained about it
myself here:
[https://www.clickerheroes2.com/paytowin.php](https://www.clickerheroes2.com/paytowin.php)

We never tried to abuse people with F2P.

The irony is not lost on me.

~~~
IntronExon
You know, I believe you. I wish the industry had more like you too. Good luck!

